# WHO YOUR FAVORITE UG LAB and WHY??



## AKAPITBULL (Nov 21, 2005)

:welcome: So who everybodys favorite UG lab???  
 And why do you prefer that lab over others?


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 21, 2005)

AKAPITBULL said:
			
		

> :welcome: So who everybodys favorite UG lab???
> And why do you prefer that lab over others?


BRITISH DRAGON for all the obvious reasons


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Nov 21, 2005)

Ditto!!!  





			
				pincrusher said:
			
		

> BRITISH DRAGON for all the obvious reasons


----------



## mrxplosive (Nov 22, 2005)

PRL and HFL have been my favorites by far. 

Would BD really be considered a UG though? I have 3 bottles of BD test that I will be using with a spring cycle, so I don't know about them by experience, only word of mouth which has been all positive.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 22, 2005)

mrxplosive said:
			
		

> PRL and HFL have been my favorites by far.
> 
> Would BD really be considered a UG though? I have 3 bottles of BD test that I will be using with a spring cycle, so I don't know about them by experience, only word of mouth which has been all positive.



yes, BD is considered UG......however the elite of the UGLs there are.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 22, 2005)

BD is considered a ug BUT, their product is made under strict laboratory control. only reason why they are not considered human grade is because they are not legally licensed to make the product so therefore they are considered ug.
word on the street has it though that this may change in the future(the licensing that is)


----------



## heavy (Nov 22, 2005)

Orbit. Clean products, dosed well, decent prices, fast T/A, and the gear always exceeds my expectations.


----------



## DinK (Nov 22, 2005)

Back in the Day DL was really good I thought. HF is another favorite.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 25, 2005)

gen pharma
good price, good quality


----------



## OLEMOOSE (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone said something wrong and felt as though he wasted someones time! x 20 to the 5th power

Product considering Deca Durabolin 
posting sources is not allowed on the open forum here!!!!!!!!!!!...pincrusher


----------



## a-bomb83 (Dec 2, 2005)

wead the wules.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 3, 2005)

What the hell happened HERE?
source discussion in open forum..??????.
and vets in on it...Am i seeing things??Isnt this thread a bad idea...
Kill it!!!!
Pitbull youre a dunce..!


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 8, 2006)

Progressive used to be my fav...but with the events of the past few months, i would have to go with ARL...smooth and potent YEAH BABY!!


----------



## powermad (Jan 10, 2006)

Gettinhuge pump--I completely agree.  Their stuff is top notch.  I would've said Brit Dragon but they are essentially a pharmaceutical company selling to the public.  The British dragon orals have to be the best out there right now, thoough, BY FAR!


----------



## extremefighter (Jan 10, 2006)

DinK said:
			
		

> Back in the Day DL was really good I thought. HF is another favorite.




Bro if your talking about the DL I am thinking about you've been around a while. And Yes his stuff rocked -  peace


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

since this thread was reactivated i will also put ina good word for red star of china. awesome domestic uglab


----------



## squater (Jan 25, 2006)

Red Star is cool..except ther minimum is 385...There still having a sale...bottles of eq for 75 and there in a 30ml too....G-P is still getting the gear out...There suspension is painless..The last cycle I used Nutri-vet..serious gear..I got good gains from Bio's Eq...I was in the 900 range and 600 on his deca...with 1200 enanthate from G-P...
Hello Pinster....


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 25, 2006)

squater said:
			
		

> Red Star is cool..except ther minimum is 385...There still having a sale...bottles of eq for 75 and there in a 30ml too....G-P is still getting the gear out...There suspension is painless..The last cycle I used Nutri-vet..serious gear..I got good gains from Bio's Eq...I was in the 900 range and 600 on his deca...with 1200 enanthate from G-P...
> Hello Pinster....


hey squater


----------



## squater (Jan 25, 2006)

Pin have you figured it out yet..?


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 25, 2006)

squater said:
			
		

> Pin have you figured it out yet..?


??????????????????????????????
my brain is to tired to think right now, need to go to bed since i have been up since 5pm yesterday


----------



## Strongman (Jan 25, 2006)

I've have always gone with G*&%#@....Great prices and excellent customer service....G&*%#@n always treats me right!!!  
to much info about a direct source. this is only to talk about uglabs in general and not about sources selling their gear.  thanks...pincrusher


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Jan 25, 2006)

British Dragon :d


----------



## Strongman (Jan 25, 2006)

oops...Sorry about that pincrusher...Point Understood!!!


----------



## heavy (Jan 25, 2006)

Orbit. They really do have excellent gear. GenPharm has also provided me with some great stuff in the past. Both two have been my favourites.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 26, 2006)

Im still stickin with ARL for now. I am about to try some hardcore pharms and if they are as good as a couple of my buddies have said they are then i may have a new fav!!! Time will tell and i will let everybody know how it works for me!


----------



## powermad (Jan 26, 2006)

ARL is good but good luck getting more.  N-V is great stuff.  Can't wait to get on that ultra tren.  Their cyp is good, too.


----------



## rebhchad (Jan 27, 2006)

hardcore pharms, great gear!


----------



## squater (Jan 27, 2006)

N-V is very good stuff...My last cycle I did his deca and eq.....Haven't tried his cyp but if it's anything like his eq ...Oh Boy...

Hey Bio.....


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Apr 5, 2006)

Aka Pharms Is My Favorite:d  :d


----------



## G0blinKing (May 5, 2006)

You guys talking about British Dragon Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## pincrusher (May 5, 2006)

G0blinKing said:
			
		

> You guys talking about British Dragon Pharmaceuticals?


they are a top company. you cant go wrong if you use their products


----------



## livnlern (May 5, 2006)

bd sick stuff wont use nothin but that


----------



## MuscleResearch (May 10, 2006)

Guys have a question.  I was on here no longer than a month ago and there was a lab that sold all powders, I blieve they were in the board sponser section but could be wrong.  Everyone chimed in for them and said they were good to go and legit.  I looked at a list and all looked good but now I am looking for them again and can't find anything like that.  Ring a bell at all.  Maybe they were a sponser but got removed. not sure but I know it was no longer than a month ago.  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 10, 2006)

MuscleResearch said:
			
		

> Guys have a question.  I was on here no longer than a month ago and there was a lab that sold all powders, I blieve they were in the board sponser section but could be wrong.  Everyone chimed in for them and said they were good to go and legit.  I looked at a list and all looked good but now I am looking for them again and can't find anything like that.  Ring a bell at all.  Maybe they were a sponser but got removed. not sure but I know it was no longer than a month ago.  Any help is much appreciated.




http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=6186


----------



## pincrusher (May 10, 2006)

MR you are looking for leo, which is who rajjin just posted a thread link for.  he is a top notch powder supplier and you cant go wrong getting your goodies from him. he is also a good close friend of mine


----------



## boombaby (May 10, 2006)

AKAPITBULL said:
			
		

> Aka Pharms Is My Favorite:d  :d


Agreed


----------



## MuscleResearch (May 11, 2006)

Pin you know I trust you.  What method of delivery do you think is best.  He offers several


----------

